# Freebsd Version



## HelpMe (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello Community,
I am using at the time FreeBSD version 11 (64bit). But every time, I try to install for example MySQL version 5.6 or 5.5 I got an extract error. Is it because FreeBSD version 11 is not supported any more?

I tried to install the version 11.1 and it was going good. But when I enter `portsnap fetch extract` FreeBSD show me some errors. (cant install, because it´s not for the System, or something like that).

Now my questing is, how can I fix all that? I work local (virtualbox) with a Hamachi IP.

Thanks for the help,

King Regards


----------



## fullauto2012 (Dec 17, 2017)

You really need to post the output. "Or something like that" is not something the people here are accustomed to dealing with.

`portsnap fetch extract > *file*`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2017)

HelpMe said:


> Is it because FreeBSD version 11 is not supported any more?


Probably.
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html



HelpMe said:


> Now my questing is, how can I fix all that?


https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/relnotes.html#upgrade
Handbook: 23.2. FreeBSD Update


----------



## HelpMe (Dec 18, 2017)

For example when I try to install Python: http://prntscr.com/hp4qdj
I get this error this every thing I try to install.

I here use FreeBSD 11.1

King Regards


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2017)

Check your network settings, "no address record" indicates there's something wrong with your DNS configuration.


----------



## HelpMe (Dec 18, 2017)

I use Hamachi on the VDI. I have dissable the use of DNS in 
	
	



```
ee /etc/ssh/sshd_config
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2017)

It's not related to your sshd(8) settings. It's your network settings, in particular resolv.conf(5).


----------

